# Anyone work for HMBI?



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been getting swarms of vendor packets by email lately and this is one I haven't heard about yet. They don't have any pricing in the packet but want me to put in my own pricing for:

Initial cleaning- up to 40 cyds- completed within 48 hrs
Initial Lawn Maint- 2 weeks
Periodic inspection- bi weekly
Wint- Dry/Wet
Snow Removal

HMBI Harrington Moran Barksdale INC
2000 E. Lamar Ave
Arlington, TX 76006

Any inside scoops on this one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry for not searching more thoroughly, as I am sure thats why I did not get any replies... Researched some info up on CT here about them and a little googling came up with some but hopefully somebody might be kind enough to shoot me the skinny in an email about the nitty gritty on them before I jump through the flaming hoops.... We are partially phasing out preservation work, at least as a main focus. But I don't want to tell the good crews I have remaining they are up the creek so I am trying to get something lined up to help them keep some food on the table now that I am getting back into the flooring biz.
Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

If I remember correctly they are in the organizational chart with First Preston. Research them. I was with HMBI for abt 1 month back in 2000+/- in Georgia then First Preston took it back. obviously my information is stale but even back in those days it was to low of pay. 

I will be in TN for next 8 days if you ever get down to the tourist area of Gatlinburg.... Meal would be on me


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> If I remember correctly they are in the organizational chart with First Preston. Research them. I was with HMBI for abt 1 month back in 2000+/- in Georgia then First Preston took it back. obviously my information is stale but even back in those days it was to low of pay.
> 
> I will be in TN for next 8 days if you ever get down to the tourist area of Gatlinburg.... Meal would be on me


Love going to Gatlinburg


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

See ya here. More the merrier


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> See ya here. More the merrier


Come on everybody dinners on Fremont. Love Gatlinburg , been 10 yrs since my last trip there.. Have fun Fremont and don't spend too much.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

We live about 60 miles from Gatlinburgh and go there a ton in the winter cause you can stay for cheap. Heading to the Forge on the 1st of Aug. for a few days with the kids before school starts back. We always stay at the Plaza Inn Best Western Indoor by the pool as this works great if you have younger children. We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express In Gatlinburg last month as I have a Cousin that works for the company that owns Holiday Inn plus a few others so we got a suite from $279 to $129 a night with his discount and that was really nice.....Darn now I am ready to go there instead of a nasty house to Trash-Out in the am....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

*No, But take this advise...*

Beware of companies who don't give prices up front. There are several who don't disclose discounts or try to hide them. There is no guarantee that they will even pay. There are a million of these companies popping up trying to sub contract. Also companies that try to bundle services are not trust worthy, people usually get burned sooner or later on bundles. If they are on the up and up, they will show you their pricing, make it simple, they should not charge for a billing software, don't charge joining fees, pay within 30 days, and if it looks fishy, then run.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

tenec said:


> I have been getting swarms of vendor packets by email lately and this is one I haven't heard about yet. They don't have any pricing in the packet but want me to put in my own pricing for:
> 
> Initial cleaning- up to 40 cyds- completed within 48 hrs
> Initial Lawn Maint- 2 weeks
> ...


Beware of companies who don't give prices up front. There are several who don't disclose discounts or try to hide them. There is no guarantee that they will even pay. There are a million of these companies popping up trying to sub contract. Also companies that try to bundle services are not trust worthy, people usually get burned sooner or later on bundles. If they are on the up and up, they will show you their pricing, make it simple, they should not charge for a billing software, don't charge joining fees, pay within 30 days, and if it looks fishy, then run.


----------



## SlyRinky (Jul 5, 2013)

*Hmbi*

We work for HMBI what do you want to know?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Any company that is subbing someone else's work is not going to be a good company to work for. Why can people not get this through their heads?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Any company that is subbing someone else's work is not going to be a good company to work for. Why can people not get this through their heads?


While I agree with you in most cases on this one, didn't we come to the conclusion that the other day that the numbers for AMS/MSI were actually better than what VRM was handing out and they were the subs?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> While I agree with you in most cases on this one, didn't we come to the conclusion that the other day that the numbers for AMS/MSI were actually better than what VRM was handing out and they were the subs?


Well we did and we didn't. 

It does seem that in some bizarre universe it is better to Sub VRM work than go direct. 

I thought we also agreed it sucked all the way around and isn't worth doing no matter the "Initials" on the work order. AMS, MSI, VRM, FAS, LPS, NFR, HMBI.... Anyone noticing a trend?

Some of those names alone reduce the size of my sphincter.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Some of those names alone reduce the size of my sphincter.


LMAO :lol::lol::lol:​


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> LMAO :lol::lol::lol:​


You are a messed up dude! Anyone who gets my sense of humor is twisted to say the least. 

Sometimes this board is really funny when people don't take themselves to seriously.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

A new guy coming on here and feeling the need to dig out old threads to defend a low paying subber...................... some thing smells fishy to me.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You are a messed up dude! Anyone who gets my sense of humor is twisted to say the least.





Try again, that one was too easy. :lol:


----------

